# Lonely guinea pig



## Lucieroseanne (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi all,
Unfortunately one of my guinea pigs died yesterday, I also have another who is now by herself. They were quiet close and lived like an old married couple! Now that she's gone I'm wondering if theres anything I should do to ensure she doesn't get bored or lonely? 
Any toys or boredom breakers anyone can suggest?
I don't want to get another one as I don't think she will take well to a new piggy with her, she also seems okay and is eating and drinking just worried about her getting lonely or bored 
Any help greatly appreciated, thank you


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Lots of attention from you will help her too, give her company and keep her entertained. Maybe some new forage or tunnels to keep her occupied?

you could always try a rescue for a partner for her, that way they could meet first and see if she got on with another before being committed.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Find a good guinea pig rescue and ask if they do guinea pig dating.
You take your pig along with you and let your pig choose who they prefer.
The guinea pig forum is a good place to ask around for advice and local rescues to you.


----------

